# Chelapati



## Hutch726 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello All,

Starting to buckle down for October exam. Looking to get the Chelapati book(s) and confused about which volume to get. Is Voume 2 and 3 just voume 1 broken up or is it new material? Thanks for the help.

Stephen


----------



## willsee (Mar 8, 2011)

I have Volume 1 for the Power Exam

I believe Volume 2 is for Electronics...maybe 3 is for communications.


----------



## joshtrevino (Mar 8, 2011)

Hutch726 said:


> Hello All,Starting to buckle down for October exam. Looking to get the Chelapati book(s) and confused about which volume to get. Is Voume 2 and 3 just voume 1 broken up or is it new material? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Stephen



All you really need is volume 1. This only covers the Power exam. Chelapati recommends you to buy a section of Volume 2 for power electronics, but it was fairly useless to me. I would recommend finding an alternate reference for power electronics.

Also, I would recommend the lectures. They really have helped me be efficient in my studies and have filled in some gaps. Not essential, but definately helpful. We will see how helpful after the exam in April.


----------



## Zack J. (Mar 8, 2011)

joshtrevino said:


> Hutch726 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,Starting to buckle down for October exam. Looking to get the Chelapati book(s) and confused about which volume to get. Is Voume 2 and 3 just voume 1 broken up or is it new material? Thanks for the help.
> ...


@joshtrevino: Where or how would someone go about getting the lectures? I currently have the book and I'm going thru it for the October exam. Could you post a link or something to the lectures?


----------



## joshtrevino (Mar 9, 2011)

Zack J. said:


> joshtrevino said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch726 said:
> ...



You can register for the lectures at

http://www.irvine-institute.org/

After you register, you will gain access to past archives so you can begin going through old lectures now if you like (fall classes do not begin until the end of summer). Also, I am in TX, so the California class times were not convenient for me, but all lectures are archived by the next day, so you can attend class whenever you want. The only downfall is that you cannot submit a question like you can in the live sessions.

I hope this helps.


----------

